# Reducing Agents Test ???



## Kora (Sep 23, 2001)

I am wondering if anyone knows what exactly a "reducing agent" stool test, tests for? My doctor did a multitude of stool tests on me as well as a colonoscopy this past spring. I can't seem to control my symptoms - I've tried dicetel, calcium, peppermint, immodium and now metamucil. I alteranate between D and C, more predominently D though. I recently learned that my little cousing has beeen diagnosed with Celiac's Disease. I am wondering now if maybe its not IBS that I have... maybe I have celiac's too? It could be my mind playing tricks on me, but it seems like when I eat wheat products I soon enough have the runs. Then I take immodium and get constipated. It never ends...But I don't know if the doc checked for Celiac when he diagnosed me with IBS. If he hasn't then I am going to go back and get checked for it as well.


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

Good idea to check but also a good idea to start a food diary.I wrote down everything that went in my mouth for 10 days, everything, what's in the sauces, condiments, foods, drinks. I wrote down my body'sreaction after each day. You must do it as you go along or one tends toforget.After 10 days, I made a Yes, a No, a Maybe list and stayed away from theNos and Maybes. Then I refined the list for my very own elimination diet(we are all different) over the next 6 months. Later, I started feeding back, slowly, what Maybes and Nos. Some 6 years later, I still make mistakes, but mostly it makes a big difference to know my enemy foods and drinks and to stay well away from them because they wish me harm!You may also want to try a digestive enzyme. I take 2 just before my main meal and I used to take 2 before lunch and one after each meal too.I also take a probiotic to help clear up the bad bacteria.O


----------

